# Error: No Display specified!!!!

## KinG-InFeT

Raga ho un problema che veramente non capisco e che non ho avuto mai....ora vi spiego:

allora dopo aver formattato installato e configurato tutto(server X compreso..) una volta che ho avviato fluxbox con egregio piacere volevo avviare firefox

e stranamente non usciva niente....poi volevo aviare la shell e manco quella andava...allora sno uscito dall'ambiente desktop di flux e ho provato ad avviare le applciazioni come gedit filezilla e firefox ma niente da fare non vogliono andare e mi esce sempre il solito errore

```
Error: No Display Specified
```

gli errori sono simili ma di concetto uguale...

l'xorg è questo

http://www.kinginfet.net/download/my_stuff/xorg.txt

PS: ho trovato un topic sul supporto di mozilla 

http://support.mozilla.com/tiki-view_forum_thread.php?locale=nl&forumId=1&comments_parentId=173712

potete aiutarmi?

----------

## armaoin

Se guardi attentamente xorg.conf vedi che hai sbagliato a riportare il monitor nella sezione Screen.

Hai scritto "Monicor" al posto di "Monitor".

Ciao.

P.S.

Ci sono anche altri errori tipo il driver del mouse 

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Mause1"

   Driver      "mause"

   Option      "Protocol" "Auto" #Auto Detect

   Option      "device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

```

Ti consiglio di generare un nuovo xorg.conf con X -configure e poi modificarlo per bene.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

perdonami ma il mouse  non centra con l'errore eo sbaglio? la cosa è strana almeno qualche cosa deve pur partire e invece no....cmq hoo sistemato lo xorg ma niente da fare

----------

## Xytovl

Puoi anche darci il log ? /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## KinG-InFeT

```

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux KinG-InFeT 2.6.34-rc3 #2 SMP Fri Apr 9 15:51:39 GMT 2010 i686

Build Date: 07 April 2010  05:20:49PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Apr 10 20:15:39 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "radeon"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mause1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "DontZap" "false"

(**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "off"

(**) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz-aleczapka-en" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/terminus" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(**) Extension "RENDER" is enabled

(II) Loader magic: 0x3aa0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:4e51:174b:0200 ATI Technologies Inc M10 NQ [Radeon Mobility 9600] rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xff5f0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000c000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(--) PCI: (0:1:0:1) 1002:4e71:174b:0201 ATI Technologies Inc M10 NQ [Radeon Mobility 9600] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xff5e0000/65536

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 6.12.5

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.5.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.4.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

   ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

   ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

   ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

   ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

   ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

   ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

   AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750,

   ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,

   ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

   ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

   ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

   ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

   ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

   ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

   ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI FirePro RG220, ATI RV630,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

   ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

   ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

   ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon RV710,

   ATI Radeon HD 3470, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

   ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670, ATI Mobility FireGL V5700,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5725, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI RS880

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [34] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000ff5f0000

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000ff5f0000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AccelDFS" "True"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "DRI" "true"

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4e51)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000e0000000

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[drm] failed to load kernel module "radeon"

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

[dri] Disabling DRI.

(II) RADEON(0): Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=262144K, accessible=262144K (PCI BAR=262144K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 262144 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 2700, min_out_pll: 20000, max_out_pll: 40000, min_in_pll: 40, max_in_pll: 3000, xclk: 20000, sclk: 400.000000, mclk: 200.000000

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=20000

(II) RADEON(0): DFP table revision: 3

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using monitor section Monitor

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVI-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output S-video has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): Default TV standard: PAL

(II) RADEON(0): TV standards supported by chip: NTSC PAL 

(II) RADEON(0): Port0:

  XRANDR name: VGA-0

  Connector: VGA

  CRT1: INTERNAL_DAC1

  DDC reg: 0x60

(II) RADEON(0): Port1:

  XRANDR name: DVI-0

  Connector: DVI-I

  CRT2: INTERNAL_DAC2

  DFP1: INTERNAL_TMDS1

  DDC reg: 0x64

(II) RADEON(0): Port2:

  XRANDR name: S-video

  Connector: S-video

  TV1: INTERNAL_DAC2

  DDC reg: 0x0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "GSM", prod id 15156

(II) RADEON(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync

(II) RADEON(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: VGA-0 ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: GSM  Model: 3b34  Serial#: 726

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2001  Week: 7

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.714/0.286 V

(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 30  vert.: 23

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.50

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing not preferred mode in violation of standard!

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.639 redY: 0.329   greenX: 0.303 greenY: 0.583

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.100   whiteX: 0.318 whiteY: 0.330

(II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 75  vid: 20273

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 75  vid: 20293

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 75  vid: 20321

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 65.0 MHz   Image Size:  304 x 228 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1048  h_sync_end 1184 h_blank_end 1344 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 777 v_blanking: 806 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 31 H max: 61 kHz, PixClock max 80 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: FLATRON LCD 5

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: 75LE

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff001e6d343bd6020000

(II) RADEON(0):    070b0103281e1796e899aaa3544d9524

(II) RADEON(0):    195154bfee00314f454f614f01010101

(II) RADEON(0):    01010101010164190040410026301888

(II) RADEON(0):    360030e410000018000000fd00384b1f

(II) RADEON(0):    3d08000a202020202020000000fc0046

(II) RADEON(0):    4c4154524f4e204c43442035000000fc

(II) RADEON(0):    0037354c450a20202020202020200059

finished output detect: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

Unhandled monitor type 0

finished output detect: 1

(II) RADEON(0): Output: S-video, Detected Monitor Type: 0

finished output detect: 2

finished all detect

before xf86InitialConfiguration

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "GSM", prod id 15156

(II) RADEON(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) RADEON(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: VGA-0 ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: GSM  Model: 3b34  Serial#: 726

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2001  Week: 7

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.714/0.286 V

(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 30  vert.: 23

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.50

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing not preferred mode in violation of standard!

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.639 redY: 0.329   greenX: 0.303 greenY: 0.583

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.100   whiteX: 0.318 whiteY: 0.330

(II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 75  vid: 20273

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 75  vid: 20293

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 75  vid: 20321

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 65.0 MHz   Image Size:  304 x 228 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1048  h_sync_end 1184 h_blank_end 1344 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 777 v_blanking: 806 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 31 H max: 61 kHz, PixClock max 80 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: FLATRON LCD 5

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: 75LE

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff001e6d343bd6020000

(II) RADEON(0):    070b0103281e1796e899aaa3544d9524

(II) RADEON(0):    195154bfee00314f454f614f01010101

(II) RADEON(0):    01010101010164190040410026301888

(II) RADEON(0):    360030e410000018000000fd00384b1f

(II) RADEON(0):    3d08000a202020202020000000fc0046

(II) RADEON(0):    4c4154524f4e204c43442035000000fc

(II) RADEON(0):    0037354c450a20202020202020200059

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "GSM", prod id 15156

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

Unhandled monitor type 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output: S-video, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 connected

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Output S-video disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using initial mode 1024x768

after xf86InitialConfiguration

(**) RADEON(0): Display dimensions: (300, 230) mm

(**) RADEON(0): DPI set to (86, 113)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(**) RADEON(0): Using EXA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "exa"

(II) LoadModule: "exa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libexa.so

(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.4.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(==) RADEON(0): Assuming overlay scaler buffer width is 1920

(II) RADEON(0): No MM_TABLE found - assuming CARD is not TV-in capable.

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

   of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [34] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit e0000000 0 0

Entering TV Save

Save TV timing tables

saveTimingTables: reading timing tables

TV Save done

disable primary dac

(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Clock Scaling Disabled

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x10000000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xefffe000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Allocating from a screen of 262144 kb

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 0 at offset 0x00400000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 1 at offset 0x00404000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 4096 kb for front buffer at offset 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 258016 kb for X Server offscreen at offset 0x00408000

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xefffe000 0x1fff0000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled for R300/R400/R500 type cards.

(II) RADEON(0): Setting EXA maxPitchBytes

(II) RADEON(0): num quad-pipes is 1

(**) RADEON(0): Option "EXANoComposite" "false"

(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 264208384 bytes

(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         Solid

(II)         Copy

(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(**) Option "dpms" "true"

(**) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): No video input capabilities detected and no information is provided - disabling multimedia i2c

(II) Loading sub module "theatre_detect"

(II) LoadModule: "theatre_detect"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/multimedia//theatre_detect_drv.so

(II) Module theatre_detect: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON(0): no multimedia table present, disabling Rage Theatre.

(II) RADEON(0): Set up overlay video

(II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video

disable primary dac

disable TV

disable primary dac

init memmap

init common

init crtc1

init pll1

freq: 78750000

best_freq: 78750000

best_feedback_div: 35

best_ref_div: 3

best_post_div: 4

restore memmap

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xefffe000 0xefffe000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

restore common

restore crtc1

restore pll1

finished PLL1

set RMX

set primary dac

enable primary dac

disable TV

(II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "MigrationHeuristc" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" is not used

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 304 x 228

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(II) Mause1: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mause1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mause1: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mause1: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mause1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mause1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mause1: Buttons: 11

(**) Mause1: Sensitivity: 1

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mause1" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Mause1: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Mause1: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Mause1: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Mause1: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Mause1: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mause1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "it"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"

disable primary dac

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x1fff0000 0xefffe000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x27ff2000

finished PLL2

finished PLL1

Entering Restore TV

Restore TV PLL

Restore TVHV

Restore TV Restarts

Restore Timing Tables

Restore TV standard

Leaving Restore TV
```

eccovelo  :Sad: 

----------

## Xytovl

Dal log direi che si avvia normalmente.

Se vuoi lanciare aplicazioni grafica fuori da Xorg, devi settare la variabile DISPLAY :

```
DISPLAY=":0" xterm
```

Adesso cos'è che hai esattamente ? Il desktop di fluxbox, mouse e tastiera funzionanti ma nessuna applicazione riesce a lanciarsi ?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

esatto comunque ho pensato siccome il server X è molto old e io ho il kernel 2.6.34-rc3 direi che è questo il problema dovrei aggiornare l'xorg alla 1.7.6 e secondo me la migliore cosa sarebbe quella di reinstallare tutto

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ragazzi...ancora lo stesso errore dopo averaddirittura reinstallato tutta la gentoo ecco il log

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-rc3 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux KinG-InFeT 2.6.34-rc3 #1 SMP Tue Apr 13 16:49:35 GMT 2010 i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

Build Date: 13 April 2010  06:32:09PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Apr 14 16:07:52 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "radeon"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "DontZap" "false"

(**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "off"

(**) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz-aleczapka-en" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/terminus" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(**) Extension "RENDER" is enabled

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e5540

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:4e51:174b:0200 ATI Technologies Inc M10 NQ [Radeon Mobility 9600] rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xff5f0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000c000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(--) PCI: (0:1:0:1) 1002:4e71:174b:0201 ATI Technologies Inc M10 NQ [Radeon Mobility 9600] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xff5e0000/65536

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 6.12.6

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.5.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.4.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

   ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

   ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

   ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

   ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

   ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

   ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

   AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750,

   ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,

   ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

   ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

   ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

   ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

   ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

   ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

   ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI FirePro RG220, ATI RV630,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

   ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

   ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

   ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon RV710,

   ATI Radeon HD 3470, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

   ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670, ATI Mobility FireGL V5700,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5725, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4290

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000ff5f0000

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000ff5f0000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AccelDFS" "True"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "DRI" "true"

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4e51)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000e0000000

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[drm] failed to load kernel module "radeon"

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

[dri] Disabling DRI.

(II) RADEON(0): Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=262144K, accessible=262144K (PCI BAR=262144K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 262144 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 2700, min_out_pll: 20000, max_out_pll: 40000, min_in_pll: 40, max_in_pll: 3000, xclk: 20000, sclk: 400.000000, mclk: 200.000000

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=20000

(II) RADEON(0): DFP table revision: 3

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using monitor section Monitor

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVI-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output S-video has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): Default TV standard: PAL

(II) RADEON(0): TV standards supported by chip: NTSC PAL 

(II) RADEON(0): Port0:

  XRANDR name: VGA-0

  Connector: VGA

  CRT1: INTERNAL_DAC1

  DDC reg: 0x60

(II) RADEON(0): Port1:

  XRANDR name: DVI-0

  Connector: DVI-I

  CRT2: INTERNAL_DAC2

  DFP1: INTERNAL_TMDS1

  DDC reg: 0x64

(II) RADEON(0): Port2:

  XRANDR name: S-video

  Connector: S-video

  TV1: INTERNAL_DAC2

  DDC reg: 0x0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:DDC control interface" registered at address 0x6E.

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "GSM", prod id 15156

(II) RADEON(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync

(II) RADEON(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: VGA-0 ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: GSM  Model: 3b34  Serial#: 726

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2001  Week: 7

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.714/0.286 V

(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 30  vert.: 23

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.50

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing not preferred mode in violation of standard!

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.639 redY: 0.329   greenX: 0.303 greenY: 0.583

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.100   whiteX: 0.318 whiteY: 0.330

(II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 75  vid: 20273

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 75  vid: 20293

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 75  vid: 20321

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 65.0 MHz   Image Size:  304 x 228 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1048  h_sync_end 1184 h_blank_end 1344 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 777 v_blanking: 806 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 31 H max: 61 kHz, PixClock max 80 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: FLATRON LCD 5

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: 75LE

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff001e6d343bd6020000

(II) RADEON(0):    070b0103281e1796e899aaa3544d9524

(II) RADEON(0):    195154bfee00314f454f614f01010101

(II) RADEON(0):    01010101010164190040410026301888

(II) RADEON(0):    360030e410000018000000fd00384b1f

(II) RADEON(0):    3d08000a202020202020000000fc0046

(II) RADEON(0):    4c4154524f4e204c43442035000000fc

(II) RADEON(0):    0037354c450a20202020202020200059

finished output detect: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

Unhandled monitor type 0

finished output detect: 1

(II) RADEON(0): Output: S-video, Detected Monitor Type: 0

finished output detect: 2

finished all detect

before xf86InitialConfiguration

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "GSM", prod id 15156

(II) RADEON(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) RADEON(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: VGA-0 ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: GSM  Model: 3b34  Serial#: 726

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2001  Week: 7

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.714/0.286 V

(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 30  vert.: 23

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.50

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing not preferred mode in violation of standard!

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.639 redY: 0.329   greenX: 0.303 greenY: 0.583

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.100   whiteX: 0.318 whiteY: 0.330

(II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 75  vid: 20273

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 75  vid: 20293

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 75  vid: 20321

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 65.0 MHz   Image Size:  304 x 228 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1048  h_sync_end 1184 h_blank_end 1344 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 777 v_blanking: 806 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 31 H max: 61 kHz, PixClock max 80 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: FLATRON LCD 5

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: 75LE

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff001e6d343bd6020000

(II) RADEON(0):    070b0103281e1796e899aaa3544d9524

(II) RADEON(0):    195154bfee00314f454f614f01010101

(II) RADEON(0):    01010101010164190040410026301888

(II) RADEON(0):    360030e410000018000000fd00384b1f

(II) RADEON(0):    3d08000a202020202020000000fc0046

(II) RADEON(0):    4c4154524f4e204c43442035000000fc

(II) RADEON(0):    0037354c450a20202020202020200059

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "GSM", prod id 15156

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

Unhandled monitor type 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output: S-video, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 connected

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Output S-video disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using initial mode 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

after xf86InitialConfiguration

(**) RADEON(0): Display dimensions: (300, 230) mm

(**) RADEON(0): DPI set to (86, 113)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(**) RADEON(0): Using EXA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "exa"

(II) LoadModule: "exa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so

(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.5.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(==) RADEON(0): Assuming overlay scaler buffer width is 1920

(II) RADEON(0): No MM_TABLE found - assuming CARD is not TV-in capable.

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

   of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit e0000000 0 0

Entering TV Save

Save TV timing tables

saveTimingTables: reading timing tables

TV Save done

disable primary dac

(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Clock Scaling Disabled

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x10000000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xefffe000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Allocating from a screen of 262144 kb

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 0 at offset 0x00400000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 1 at offset 0x00404000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 4096 kb for front buffer at offset 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 258016 kb for X Server offscreen at offset 0x00408000

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xefffe000 0x1fff0000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled for R300/R400/R500 type cards.

(II) RADEON(0): Setting EXA maxPitchBytes

(II) RADEON(0): num quad-pipes is 1

(**) RADEON(0): Option "EXANoComposite" "false"

(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 264208384 bytes

(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         Solid

(II)         Copy

(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(**) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): No video input capabilities detected and no information is provided - disabling multimedia i2c

(II) Loading sub module "theatre_detect"

(II) LoadModule: "theatre_detect"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/multimedia/theatre_detect_drv.so

(II) Module theatre_detect: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) RADEON(0): no multimedia table present, disabling Rage Theatre.

(II) RADEON(0): Set up overlay video

(II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video

disable primary dac

disable TV

disable primary dac

init memmap

init common

init crtc1

init pll1

freq: 78750000

best_freq: 78750000

best_feedback_div: 35

best_ref_div: 3

best_post_div: 4

restore memmap

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xefffe000 0xefffe000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

restore common

restore crtc1

restore pll1

finished PLL1

set RMX

set primary dac

enable primary dac

disable TV

(II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "MigrationHeuristc" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" is not used

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 270 x 203

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(II) Mouse1: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse1: Sensitivity: 1

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Mouse1: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Mouse1: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) Mouse1: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "it"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device USB Optical Mouse

(II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"

disable primary dac

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x1fff0000 0xefffe000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x27ff2000

finished PLL2

finished PLL1

Entering Restore TV

Restore TV PLL

Restore TVHV

Restore TV Restarts

Restore Timing Tables

Restore TV standard

Leaving Restore TV
```

ecco il file xorg che utilizzo

http://www.kinginfet.net/download/my_stuff/xorg.txt

non sò come fare mi si avvia fluxbox ma non le applicazioni...tutte danno un medesimo errore ......help me

----------

## Onip

 *King-InFet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
> 
> [drm] failed to load kernel module "radeon"
> ...

 

Secondo me hai un problema con la configurazione del dri "lato kernel". Riguardati quella. Nella sezione doc ci sono i dettagli a seconda che tu utilizzi i driver open o quelli closed.

p.s. reinstallare lasciando intatto tutte le configurazioni serve solo a perdere del tempo e a sprecare della corrente

----------

## KinG-InFeT

si ifatti ho seguito alla lettere la guida

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/dri-howto.xml

ma il problema persiste....

----------

## KinG-InFeT

up

----------

## devilheart

hai compilato xorg-server con il supporto ad hal? se si, hal è avviato?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

vbb sarò pazzo ma ora le applicazioni si avviano lanciandole dal fluxbox command ....solamente riemergendo xorg....il bello e che solo con fluxbox si avviano da terminale senza X avviato appare sempre la medesima scritta.... non ci sto a capire niente....

----------

